# Two Adopted in one day



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We have sure been on a roll with getting some of our rescues placed in great homes. We got two more adopted yesterday, Samantha and Marcus.
It is so great to be getting GREAT applications and wonderful homes for all of these dogs.
Samantha was the home surrender and Marcus was found on the streets. .


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

So cute! This is wonderful news!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh they are darling! It must make you so happy when great homes come along. Thank you for sharing their pics!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think I am partial to the guys! But they are both wonderful & I am thrilled they have new homes!!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Great news, Edie!!!

What dolls they are ~ :wub:

Marcus looks like my Coby, only better groomed ~ LOL

Live Long, and Prosper Little Ones:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Edie - no wonder they were snapped up. Just look at them. As they say in houses "move in condition." :HistericalSmiley: And to think Marcus came off the streets. You all do such a great job with them. I know they are going to have the life they deserve and can just imagine how hard it was to surrender Samantha.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Adorable! I'm glad good homes are coming along.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Yey, Edie! You and your work are awesome!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

This is such great news,finding good furever homes! Yeah!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Great news! Congrats Edie and friends - you do wonderful work!

happy for those two little ones :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

They are real cuties. It's no surprise they were adopted. The real surprise is why they were abandoned to begin with. Keep up the great work.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Edie, you and your group does such great work. I don't see how these little creatures can survive on the streets.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's wonderful news! 
What cute pups, no wonder they were adopted!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Great news Edie, they are so cute....how could anyone resist that face...Edie Kisses from Max


----------

